# CLEVENGER BROS. & other reproductions



## whiskeyman (Jul 3, 2005)

Here's some Washington-Albany Glass works/Sailing Ship flasks. All Blown In Mold.
 They have smooth bases....Others I have ,  have a circular depression in the center. (pix in a later post, as I has hoped to get 2 pix in this one).[&:]
 These could be mistaken for the real thing...except the milk white one with the odd mouth.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

These are Success To The Railroad flasks...all Blown In Mold.
 They are made by Clevenger... & could pass for the real thing.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Eagle/Flag flasks...BIM...

 Could pass as the real thing....


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Scroll Flasks...BIM...the upside down one was made In Italy...others are Clevenger.
 Again, with the exception of the ruffled mouth on one scroll, these could pass for originals.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Washington-Taylor flasks...

 Amber & amethyst are Clevenger...the other is very similar but much more delicate/fragile glass...Could be Clevenger, but not sure.

 Either could fool the uninitiated.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Here's a group of Scroll flasks. They are made by Clevenger...all have the Clevenger Bros slug scene/logo on the reverse.

 Three are 1776-1976 20th Century Commemoratives...
 Battle Of Cowpens (lt.blue), Victory At Yorktown (clear), First Blood At Lexington (green).

 The sapphire blue & amethyst are North Carolina 20th Century Commemoratives, part of a set of 6.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Three of these  scrolls all Commemorate the Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors...and one has a tag for Downer Glass Works of New Jersey...

 The amber one is the North Jersey Bottle Club bottle made by Clevenger Bros.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS. & OTHERS*

This is a very good repo of the Concentric Ring/Eagle Canteen flask...made in Italy.
 It has the offset seams of the early Ownes machine, but to the beginner, it would appear to be authentic.


----------



## trussin (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Owned an Albany myself. It had a glob of glass on the bottom that made it appear pontil. Amber 1/2 pint with a short leaning sheared top.  Sold it on ebay for more than it should have gone for.  Some guys love them as you can tell from above.  Joe B


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS. & OTHERS*

I believe these delicate decanters were made by either Kanawha Glass or Blenko Glass....circa late 1970's...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Albany Glass Works with a circular depression in the base...to simulate a pontil. I have seen the edges of these depressions chipped and roughed-up to fool the unwary...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

JOE...I like the repos....started out collecting them in order to learn how to spot them...Some still give me pause.[]

 These next 3....the aqua one  is an Eagle/Cornucopia...machine made with a pontil...a few are listed on Ebay as vintage or old, rare, etc...I think they are very recent made...Eagle is "cartoony"....not good work at all.

 The amber is also an Eagle/Cornucopia...a little bit better made . The fake pontil on the base is similar to those on Wheaton bottles...maker unknown.

 The blue is a Masonic/Eagle/JP...probably machine made in Spain in the late 70's.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

These two are 20th Century Commemoratives...Lincoln/Log Cabin .... reportedly made by LE Smith Glass Co...in the 1960's....possibly as a Civil War 100th Anniversary flask.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Here's two more 20th Century flasks...also made to Commemorate the Civil War  100th Anniversary....Maker unknown, but possibly LE Smith as the style, glass, and quality of artwork are similar... 
 These feature Robert E Lee (obverse) & Jefferson Davis ( reverse)....


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

I'll close for tonight with this Clevenger Bros water pitcher made to commemorate the Bi-centennial and Molly Pitcher....I also have an identical vase.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

A variation on the Concentric Ring flask...also made in Italy...No Eagle, just some oddball pattern on both sides...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

3 fake Bitters...
 Wheaton- Horseshoe Bitters
 Wheaton- Fish Bitters
 Taiwan...Richmond VA Col.Lancaster's Indian Vegetable Jaundice Bitters.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

These have Design Pat on the bottom....BIM....no other info available.
 I listed one on Ebay...no bids...

 They are reminiscent of a Stamping Grounds KY whiskey flask I saw once....but I can't locate any additional info about them.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

More Italian repos...

 For Pikes Peak
 and...a Bust possibly depicting Abe Lincoln.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Italian repo...Marie Josef Lafayette,,,


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Bought 2 of these at a flea market today  $5.00 each. Base marked CB ( Clevenger Bros), and has a pontil scar.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 17, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Hi Charlie .... handsome looking Clevenger !
  Out of curiosity ...... Can you see a ghosted Simon's Centennial Bitters , or maybe where it was slug plated or peened from the mold ???? 
   I have heard of several Clevenger Simon's having ghosted letters. 
   Thanks , Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 17, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

BRIAN...have seen ones like you noted before. These two just have a blank strip at the base with no sign of peening or ghost letters.


 Clevenger Bros - Eagle/Grapes flasks


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 17, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

I had intended this thread to be mainly about Clevenger, but I seem to have taken it into other categories as well...as it seemed easier at the time to just continue on this one...hmmmm.
 Maybe I can get the title changed?

 Anyways: ever go in Ebay and in the Search bar ,type Bitters? I did recently and most of the "bitters" were  either Wheaton or repos.[]

 EXample:these are a couple of "Fantasy Bitters". I have seen these before with TCW embossed upon the base..indicating it is a Wheaton bottle.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 17, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Here's a Crownford China Co. marked bottle with label, that is a repo of the Warner's Safe Kidney & Liver Cure, but in green!


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 2, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

*ORIGINAL * Simon's Centennial Bitters/Bust of Washington. Last time I looked it was over $800.00 on Ebay.






 Lots of differences between this authentic one and the Clevenger Bros. example above, huh...yep.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 2, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Hey Charlie ,
  Yeah I saw that one ! It was under 300.00 for awhile.....I thought I might bid on it. 
 It's over 1300.00 now , if I remember correctly.  That's still darn cheap for an original !
   Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 2, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

BRIAN...I don't know if $1300 is cheap or not. Been a while since I "saw" any sold.  To tell the truth: I'd rather have a Queen tho ...LOL.


 Clevenger Bros. Eagle/Grapes flasks. The one on the left is a Historical Bottle Collectors of Va Commemorative.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 2, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Yeah , The Queens have always been one of my favorite figurals !
 I saw a Simon's in Amber at Knoxville Show with a 3200.00 price tag on it. 
 Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 2, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Heard the Knoxville show is no more...seems the place increased the rent 15% this year and were going up another 15% next year. Larry Acuff reportedly said "no way" and gave it up...[&:]

 This could be just a  rumor but I got it from a relaible source. Maybe by next June Larry will have changed his mind...who knows?


 Clevenger Bros. Stoddard type decanters and one appears to be a botched attempt at a pitcher.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 2, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

I had heard something about that . Don't know if it's true or not.... I could email Larry and find out for sure. 
 Whatever happened to the Nashville Show ? They used to have a large Show and it went on the same weekend as the big Flea market . 
 Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

The Nashville club went belly up...so no more show...I also think the Civil War memorabilia show contributed. Not sure if they're still having that one now.
 Neal & Mary Jane Ferguson and Claude Bellar  & Nancy Pennington were the driving force behind the show & club, and Neal & Mary retired due to age and Claude just dropped outta sight...I later heard he was ill.  Nancy...I dunno...??

 More Clevenger Stoddard decanters.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 15, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Another Crownford China Co repo/ this one of the Dr.Hartshorn's Family Medicines...ie...Bitters.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Other side of the repo Hartshorns...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Charles Joquin Brandy Washington figural...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

This Washington figural probably made in Italy...had an import label...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Label...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Wheaton Simmons Centennial Bitters...


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 23, 2005)

*Hey Whiskey .........CLEVENGER BROS.*

Or anyone who knows.....Is there an aqua variation of the Hartshorn's? Is it real or could it be? Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

hey MEECH...took me a while to get back to you, but there certainly is an aqua original Hartshorns.

 Speakin' of those and other associated repos by Crownford China Co...Here is another fake...Kickapoo Indian  Sagwa Cough Cure....


 hmmmm...thot I cropped that rascal....oops.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS/WHEATON*

Here' a blue Wheaton example of the Frank's Safe Kidney & Liver Cure...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS/WHEATOn*

Also found these labeled mini Wheatons...


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Charlie -
 You emailed me that evening within an hour or so w/ an answer. You know there is a thing about workin' too much.[] I passed the info on to the bottle owner. I didn't think to look in my Ring bitters book then or I wouldn't have bothered ya.

 Good to see ya out and about.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2005)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS/WHEATOn*

MEECH...I been cussin' & fussin' about having to work overtime and on my usual "off" day..FRI....to no avail.
 I shoulda had a 4 day weekend now, but they made us work FRI...off MON, but will probably haveta work next FRI to make that up...I just can't win...[]


 Clevenger Bros Stoddard type decanter on the left and a Pairpoint Glass Co. variant on the right.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 26, 2006)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

More Italian repos:
 American System Flask...
 (haven't seen many of these)


----------



## whiskeyman (May 26, 2006)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

or thisun: Corn For The World Flask...


----------



## whiskeyman (May 26, 2006)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Empire Glassworks Washington-Taylor...Italy


----------



## whiskeyman (May 26, 2006)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

NOTE: Tom Haunton informed me this is a Clevenger Bros. piece. Thank you for the appreciated information/clarification, Tom.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 26, 2006)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Columbia Eagle Italian Repo


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 4, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Just located this little tidbit of info on an ebay auction for an Italian made Booze bottle.


_E.C Booz's  Old Cabin Whiskey bottle. Front looks like a house w/ windows & door. On Roof it says E.C. Booz's Old Cabin Whiskey._
_On Bottom  it reads: Booze Bottle_
_On Side it says: E.C. Booz's Old cabin Whiskey/  opposite side reads : 120 Walnut St. Philidelphia_
_Tag attached is wrapped in plastic. It reads: Old Jersey Glass. Collectors of colonial South Jersey Glass will be delighted with this reproduction. Faithfully duplicating an ancient art, each piece is blown by mouth & Formed by hand. Using old Formulas for Color & time honored old techniques, our artisans have recreated a product that will in years to come grow in value & give continual pleasure to their owner. Viking Import Trade Inc. Moonachie, New Jersey._[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 4, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Now: going back to post#*18.* I have yet to locate any info on these flasks. However, I did buy a Fed Law Forbids clear screwcap  stirrup-shaped  flask with a nearly identical horsehead but facing right.
 Also noted these three currently listed on ebay:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 10, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Another Italian repRo...machine made with offset seams.
 Father Of His Country around the bust. Washington below the bust near the base. Reverse plain, as is the base.


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

I have the one you show at center as well Whiskeyman. I have had it for years. It has an applied top, but does not have a glass stopper. I have never found out anything about it either, but have always wondered if these bottles possibly have something to do with the Kentucky Derby, or maybe the design is just a trade mark of the distillery who made it.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

L.C.....I seem to recall some association with Stamping Grounds, KY...but lost my "source."


 Success to the Railroad flasks possibly made by Kanawha Glass Co in W Va. These are about 1/4 to 3/8ths of an inch wider than the Clevenger reproes.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Next are Crownford China Co...milk bottles. (1) Thachers;(2) Eagle


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

#2


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

#3 Actually, this is a Crownford French Dressing bottle:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Crownford China Co. Warner's Safe Kidney & Liver Cure...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Another Italian made Concentric Eagle flask,,,


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Italian made Union/Clasped Hands  flask..


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Italian made Crown bottle...Distributed by  Victrylite Co , Osh Kosh, WI.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Italian made Buffalo Lithia Spring water...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Ditto.....


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Imperial Glass Co...West VA Commemorative flask.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Amberina Jenny Lind calabash.
 NOTE: Tom Haunton informed me this is a Clevenger Bros. piece. Thank you for the appreciated information/clarification, Tom.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Czech. cobalt Jenny Lind...circa 1920s.
 NOTE: Tom Haunton informed me this is a Clevenger Bros. piece. Thanks , Tom.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Booz Cabin Whiskey...Maker unknown...with "Gag" label.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Talk about a beaut!!
 Clevenger Stoddard decanter...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Another rarely seen beauty...Clevenger scroll flask


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Assorted Clevenger glassware/bottles:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Italy...BINO....man on a barrel..with all original paint & label.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Bino...label


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Another concentric ring flask,,Italian made...with huge ball stopper.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Clevenger Bros. Jenny Lind


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Clevenger Bros. Biedenharn Candy Company hutchinson...Special order of 200 in 1977....


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Pairpoint Glass Works - Charles B. Gardner flask...Commissioned by the Somers CT Antique Bottle Club in the 1970s...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Known as the "Dean of Bottle Collectors", The auction of Gardner's collection in the late 1970's set new records for prices realized.
 (rev. of above flask)


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Clevenger Bros.-  Chemung Spring


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Italy - Success to the Railroad


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Washington/Kensington/Eagle flask
 Possibly Kanawha Glass in W VA...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

REV:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Doc Dunnings Old Home Bitters/ Greensboro NC...
 Usually seen in amber, these were designed to be made into lamps...14 inches tall....currently listed on ebay...
 Maker unknown.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Ceramic: kellys  cabin Bitters..


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Suffolk Bitters Pig repRo


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

other side:


----------



## whiskeyman (May 15, 2007)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Another Charles B. Gardner flask also made in 1973 by Pairpoint Glass Works...in near transparent opalescent


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 3, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Does anyone know the status of Tom Haunton's book on Clevenger Glass? He mentioned years ago that he was working on one and I've kept an eye out but haven't seen it published. If it's out there I'd love to buy a copy, I've been buying those Clevenger repros for years because they are often cheap as dirt.

 Sean


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 6, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

SEAN...here's the last I heard from Tom via Email in June of last year:

 I'm working towards finishing my book on 20th century South Jersey glass this summer. Writing most of the text this year after twenty years of research, interviews, and photography. All Clevenger production will be detailed - one reason it's taken so long! - as well as glass from about thirty other small glass operations such as Dell, Hofbauer, Larson, Marks, and many more.


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 6, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Cool, sounds like it's still in the works anyway, which is good. It would be a valuable piece of work.

 Thanks for the update!

 Sean


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 9, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

I think I have one of these. Is there an op on the base?  What do these go for anyway??



> ORIGINAL: whiskeyman
> 
> Another rarely seen beauty...Clevenger scroll flask


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

March 12 
National American Glass Club, Ltd., Founder's Chapter. Morning Program: â€œStemless Glassware,â€ Nancy K. Griswold, Member of Founders Chapter. Nancy will lead off our discussion of the many types and sizes of whiskey tasters, cordials, highballs, and tumblers. Please bring along some of your â€œglassware without a stemâ€ to show us.
  Afternoon Program: â€œSouth Jersey Glass,â€ Thomas C. Haunton, Author and Historian. Glass collector and historian, Tom Haunton returns to Founders Chapter to share his expertise on 20th century New Jersey glass. The author of the book Tippecanoe and E. G. Booz Too! as well as numerous publications about glass and bottles, *Tom is nearing completion of his comprehensive book about 20th century South Jersey hand-blown glass, entitled Last Links to the Past.* He will present a slide show about Clevenger Brothers glass, plus a challenging â€œReal vs. Reproâ€ display and a quiz featuring 19th and 20th century South Jersey glass.

 http://www.glassclub.org/events.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

It might be very exclusive or I just missed it. I couldn't find an addy for them anywhere, only that the founders chapter is Boston.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 9, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

CREWE...I think that one was pontilled...it sold on eBay in excess of $50.00 if I recall correctly.[/align]Â [/align]ERIC...thanks for that update. I've been looking forward to Tom's book for some time now. It will be an invaluable resource for collectors and researchers alike.[/align]


 Another color of the Imperial Glass Co...West VA Commemorative flask.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 9, 2008)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

ok..back to the stirrup flasks...posts #18 & #51. I may be a bit closer in determining their origins. Saw this one on eBay. Can't tell if corker or screwcap. It is the same shape , style, etc., but with label for "*Boots & Saddle"* whiskey.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Clevenger Bros Jenny Lind calabashes. Only 2 of the pictured 6 bottles are marked CB on the base.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

other 3...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

2 Czecholslovakian Jenny Lind reproes...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

The Clevenger Bros reproes have but a single plume of smoke arising from the large center smokestack...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

where as the Czech examples have plumes arising from 3 stacks and show what appears to be a flag on the right roof edge...also note the smoke plume is wider than on the Clevenger examples.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Thats quite a collection whiskeyman!! I had two Jenny linds.I believe they were Czech.I bought them not knowing the difference between original, Czech, and Clevenger.I`ve since learned.Nice collection.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Thanks, Bottle_head. Sometimes we have to get burnt with a repro before we learn...[]


 Crownford China Co/Italy  Potpourri jar. Reverse is embossed 8 ozs.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

base


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Crownford China Co. - One Gallon - Good Luck w/4 leaf Clover.
 Reverse embossed:...."Old Time Mountain Moonshine Distilled 1904"


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

reverse:


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

it's machine made but with an applied handle.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

base:


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

The next batch of flasks,etc are "makers unknown". The Camphor jugs may have been made at one of the W.Va Glass Companies, but Clevenger Bros also made some. None of these are marked except the "Midwestern Swirl."

 This is a "Crackle Glass" Camphor jug.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

top view:


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

2 Camphor jugs....can't recall "pattern name"...brain went dead...[]
 (actually it's a type of glass)...Grrrrrrr


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

top view:
"Spatter Glass" is its name.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

expanded diamond pattern...meant to mimic Stiegel glass (among others).


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

base...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

similar to above, but with a "clover-like" pattern allover.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

base


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

next is what looks like the usual Fiddle flask...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

until you see a side view...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

last for today: the repro "midwestern swirl"....base is marked with an *M*

 Taken alone, the swirling effect doesn't seem so attractive, but when backlit, an obvious *X * pattern emerges, which is most attractive []


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

base..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

another backlit pic.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

next 4 flasks: Clevenger Bros. variations of the Success To The Railroad...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

2


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

3


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

4...this one has an odd coloration...even "auto brighten" didn't help me discern its true color.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

James A Garfield....slug plate on an Eagle-Grapes mold ...Clevenger Bros.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Canning jar with Wheaton NJ on the bottom..approx a pint...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

cabin ink...base embossed Japan...


----------



## potstone (Aug 7, 2010)

I was talking to Tom Haunton the other day. He said his book
 is near completion. I sure it will be a valuable reference tool
 to all collectors of bottles and glass. It sounds like it's going
 to be packed with important information. I am looking forward
 to buying a copy. Greg


----------



## Jerseyana (Mar 30, 2011)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Good morning.

 I recently finished my book about Clevenger Brothers. Sent it off to a possible publisher yesterday. When it is available, I will get out the word here and elsewhere.

 If everything in my version of the book is used, it should be 438 pages with 800+ photographs. That should keep you all busy for a while!

 Time to work on Volume 2, this one about Clevenger's 20th century South Jersey contemporaries.

 Tom Haunton


----------



## Jerseyana (Jul 21, 2011)

Dear glass enthusiasts,

            I write to you to announce the publication and availability of the first book of a two-volume work I am writing about South Jersey glass. Last Links to the Past - 20th Century South Jersey Glass is a unique combination of history book, manufacturing process picture book, and detailed production catalog of one of New Jerseyâ€™s best known but rapidly disappearing products, hand-blown glass.

            LLTTP Volume 1 tells the story of the Clevenger brothers of Clayton, at one time the operators of the last â€œgreen-systemâ€ glass factory in New Jersey. The men and women who worked at Clevengerâ€™s manufactured glass in the â€œSouth Jersey Tradition,â€ using methods quite literally passed on to them by 19th century glassworkers. If they had folded along with the many other glass companies that closed shortly after World War II, I believe itâ€™s fair to say that many of the businesses that followed in their footsteps may never have existed. Without Clevenger Brothers, the â€œSouth Jersey Traditionâ€ of glassmaking could very well have come to an end decades ago.

            Last Links to the Past details the Clevenger glassmaking processes through a series of photographs, most of them published for the very first time.  Presented here are the methods of making both free-blown and mold-blown glass, how to attach a handle and make the whimsical lily leaf, and how pressed glass pieces and glass weights were made. Short biographies of over 130 known Clevenger employees are also offered (These bios can range from a sentence to a long paragraph.), along with Clevenger glass formulas, production catalogs and advertisements, and photos of some of the molds and tools used to make the glass. A chapter of anecdotes and trivia covers some humorous and interesting information about the Clevengers and their employees that doesnâ€™t quite fit into the other chapters. Over its 438 pages, Last Links to the Past includes 829 photographs and documents; 686 in color/sepia and 143 in black and white.  

             The star of this book, of course, is the glass itself. The vast bulk of what was produced in the Clevenger factory over a period of seventy years is documented, including the commemorative pieces from the years of James Travis ownership, complete with a never-before-published list of over a thousand different pieces of Clevenger commemorative glass. Each of the 200+ regular production pieces and historical flasks are listed individually with a photograph, measurements, identification details, and other interesting information. An additional 100+ non-catalog pieces are presented in the same fashion. Unique whimsical pieces, rarities, and oddities are also displayed, most produced by Clevenger Brothers employees after hours or while on break. Private mold pieces and special orders are also represented here.

            One of the more important aspects of Last Links to the Past is documentation of the facts presented. Twenty-four years of research provided especially fertile ground for this work and the second volume to come, through inspection of hundreds of documents found in museums and other institutions, scores of interviews, correspondence with Clevenger family, employees, and friends, examination of thousands of pieces of Clevenger glass, as well as the many printed catalogs (some with only one surviving copy) that provide so much precise information of what was made. The six hundred endnotes supply the reader with specific reference to the origins of source materials, should a reader wish to further investigate some materials on their own. I also provide a â€œRarity Indexâ€ to describe what pieces are rare, what is fairly common, and everything in between. This index takes into account the rarity of shapes, designs, and color as noted by the author over his twenty-eight years of collecting Clevenger glass.

             Readers will be drawn to Last Links to the Past for different reasons; as a New Jersey history book, or as a 20th century South Jersey glass book, for the comprehensive production catalog of the Clevengers and their contemporaries, or perhaps for the details of the hand-blown glass manufacturing processes. 

             Clevenger Brothers has gained considerable notoriety over the years among the enthusiasts of early South Jersey glass because their glass can blur the boundaries of what a reproduction is supposed to look like. Some pieces are so â€œgoodâ€ it is virtually impossible to tell the â€œrealâ€ from the â€œrepro.â€ Considering that many glassworkers employed at Clevengerâ€™s made â€œoriginal South Jersey Glassâ€ at some of South Jersey's prominent 19th century glasshouses long before the Clevengers went into business, the question ultimately becomes â€œWhere does â€˜originalâ€™ stop and â€˜reproductionâ€™ begin?â€

              Some collectors and antique dealers turn a blind eye to anything made after 1850, 1900, or some other arbitrary date, following the belief that nothing of consequence was made after that date. As a result, many are unprepared when they find something spectacular that theyâ€™re afraid to pass up, despite not knowing if that piece may be of more recent manufacture. To quote an antique dealerâ€™s remark to me several years ago; â€œItâ€™s important to keep track of the new knowledge. Would you like your accountant to prepare this yearâ€™s taxes using the tax law from 1913? Donâ€™t you expect them to keep up to date with changes in the tax law?â€

              It is my belief that every glass historian, collector, and antique dealer should be aware of what was made at Clevenger Brothers. As the contents of LLTTP will attest, part of the importance of Clevengerâ€™s is that they produced so many forms of glass - free-blown, mold-blown, pressed glass, bottles, historical flasks, whimsies, paperweights, garden balls, commemorative glass â€“ in a multitude of designs and colors.

              Last Links to the Past was conceived as a cross-over book that had something for everyone â€“ as I mentioned earlier - a unique combination of history book, manufacturing process picture book, and detailed production catalog about the Clevenger brothers and their glass. As such, this book was deemed too risky by the publishers I approached. The history book publisher didnâ€™t have distribution connections to collectors, and visa-versa for the collector book publishers. As a result, I have taken on the job of self-publishing the book.  

              For the near future, LLTTP will be available only through me. You may see it for sale on Ebay under my selling â€œhandleâ€ Jerseyana, or at the occasional glass and bottle show in the Northeast. (Coventry, CT in July, Hecklerâ€™s and Keene in October.)  Softbound copies sell for $80, and casebound (hardcover) sell for $110. Please add $4 for Media Mail shipping. Massachusetts residents please add 6Â¼ % sales tax. Payment can be via check, money order, or PayPal.  For PayPal customers, please contact me by email and Iâ€™ll send you an invoice. Please use my tchaunton@comcast.net address. 

              If you have any questions, feel free to contact me at my email address. (tchaunton@comcast.net)

                                                              Sincerely,

                                                              Tom Haunton


----------



## jcullen (Mar 31, 2012)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

I am new to the forum and was searching for kensington reproductions.  I just bought a blue like this and was curious about any information anyone may have.  Thank You


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Hello Jen,

 We're not ignoring you down here on the Group R Bench, though some of us are, no doubt, wondering what it is that you are speaking of...


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 4, 2012)

Jerseyana,

     I congratulate you on your recent publishing of Last Links to the Past, it sounds like a must have reference/historical accounting for the South Jersey style of glass manufacturing. I recently published a detailed comprehensive reference book on the glass manufacturing in early California 1859 through 1899. It's not often that authors take on such monumental tasks and accurate information on glass manufacturing and its products are certainly needed in this hobby of ours. Good luck with your book.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 22, 2012)

I found a clear cork-top bottle embossed TCW on the base but I'm pretty sure its not a reproduction. Are there bottles embossed TCW that are not repro's?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

YES.




From.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 1, 2013)

Are the fish bitters reproduced also?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2013)

Gordon,...I'm pretty sure the fish bitters was reproduced numerous times.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 2, 2013)

I ve searched a little on here but found no photos on the fish bitters repros, if anyone has some photos please post , thanks joe . There is a fish bitters here at an antique store , but im not up on them enough to tell the fakes from the real ones , I dont want to buy worthless glass.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 2, 2013)

[8D] Go too e-bay and type fish bitters into the search field under antiques, quite a few will show up. they are really fat for there length and are quite a bit shorter than the real thing, also come in ridiculous colors.......


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks andy, im thinking the one here is much thinner and taller , might be an original , i might buy it this weekend .its clear in color.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 4, 2013)

ok , looked at it, im thinking remake as a wine bottle.[:'(]


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 9, 2013)

*RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Came across one of the older and rarer Clevenger's Bottles  Bust of George Washington "Type I" I believe but it has a gorgeous Cornflower Light Blue color... has a nice Sharp Open Pontil, Applied Blob Style drippy Lip, and Riddled with bubbles what you guys think of this beauty?


----------



## aenoch (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re:  RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

is this clevenger


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

Hi, it is a reproduction but I think it was from one of the many other factories that made that stuff.


----------



## aenoch (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*

id like to know its age if possiable


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Apr 11, 2017)

I've got the full NC set!


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 26, 2021)

I began collecting Clevenger flasks because I live in NJ and they made a significant contribution to the appreciation of early South Jersey glass. Collectors usually won't pay much for reproductions or want them at all so they are usually priced low, often just a few dollars. A good place to start for a beginner collector. Also, an affordable introduction to fine early American glass.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 26, 2021)

whiskeyman said:


> *RE: CLEVENGER BROS.*
> 
> Washington-Taylor flasks...
> 
> ...


----------

